# Magic Shine Helmet mount?



## RockadileSX (Apr 24, 2007)

Anyone mount a magic shine light to their helmet? If you have do you have any advice? 
Thanks


----------



## rayko (Sep 17, 2009)

*MagicShine helmet mount*



RockadileSX said:


> Anyone mount a magic shine light to their helmet? If you have do you have any advice?
> Thanks


I purchased a Magicshine and helmet mount from Geomangear.com. Happy with the service and merchandise, but couldn't figure out how to get the velcor straps to work.










My solution was to cut the straps off, then use three heavy duty tie-wraps to hold the mount in place. This works fine for me since I only use the lamp with one helmet.


----------



## siwilliams (Jul 23, 2009)

*Magic Shine helmet mount*

I mount my helmet lights on TOP of the helmet rather than at the front. If used this way the straps supplied can go through the air vents.

Personally, I've just passed the o-ring through a vent and hooked up just as you would on your handle bars.


----------



## Evo. (Feb 3, 2009)

rayko said:


> I purchased a Magicshine and helmet mount from Geomangear.com. Happy with the service and merchandise, but couldn't figure out how to get the velcor straps to work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought the straps worked perfect, I put mine through the air slots on my helmet then trimmed the left over Velcro. It works awesome, went on a ride last night and the light didn't move at all.

I will post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## moggy82 (Jan 30, 2009)

O-ring through vent on helmet works a treat! 

you could easliy fashion a mount with some 30mm Dia plastic plumbing pipe ziptied to your helmet i'd imagine! With 2 holes drilled each end.


----------



## MOMtbiker (Jun 20, 2009)

rayko said:


> I purchased a Magicshine and helmet mount from Geomangear.com. Happy with the service and merchandise, but couldn't figure out how to get the velcor straps to work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am confused on how you are wearing your helmet???:madman: With the mount in that position the light would be pointing straight done if you wear the helmet properly. I have the same helmet mount for the Magicshine and the supplied straps work good if mounted near the top/middle of the helmet.:thumbsup:


----------



## Evo. (Feb 3, 2009)

Here is how my MS is mounted.


----------



## WeakMite (May 11, 2004)

Also... there's a video on Lupine's site (the Magicshine mount is a knockoff of Lupine's mount)

On this page: http://www.lupine.de/web/en/videos/

Direct link to the video file: http://www.lupine.de/web/videos/en/Helmet Mount.flv


----------



## jrss13 (Aug 15, 2009)

After watching that video and seeing your pics... I see why it didn't work for you. The helmet mount that Geoman supplies has a mistake. They have wider openings on the Lupine, so the straps fit through... Looking at the Geoman mount, there are 2 sets of openings. I think we could cut the straps, feed them through the outer opening, and then re-sew them. This way, you can then feed the straps back through the inner set and pull on them for more tension. Does this make sense?


----------



## jrss13 (Aug 15, 2009)

update.. I was able to feed the straps through along side the leather just like the picture of the Lupine... it took a lot of prying to feed them through... but I didn't have to cut and re-sew the leather to the outer slots. With it set up like this, I can get the mount secured WAY tighter to the helmet. Before mounting it like this, there was a lot of front to back movement, and I couldn't mount it to the center of my helmet because it would rock side to side. Now I have it set up in the center with absolutely no movement... Thanks for posting the video.


----------



## huck*this (Mar 31, 2006)

I also have the MS Helmet mount and did not cut the straps. I wrapped each strap around the mount and helmet tightly on either side. Extremely secure!! I would snap pics but the helmet is in the car and it is raining out. Stay tune for pics....


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Just O-ring through vent. After pics were taken, I added a piece of folded up inner tube under the front part of the light to tilt it up more. Everything stays put, no wobbling. Nice easy set up. 
I just run the cord to the back and use a ziptie to hold it in place.


----------



## POG (May 20, 2004)

rayko said:


> I purchased a Magicshine and helmet mount from Geomangear.com. Happy with the service and merchandise, but couldn't figure out how to get the velcor straps to work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As you can see the magicshine mount has two slots but they sewed the strap to the wrong (inner) slot which covers both slots and prevents you from feeding the strap back through. I cut the strap and reattached it to the outer slot which allows you to feed it back up through the inner slot and really cinch it down.

Hopefully Geoman can get them to correct this.


----------



## POG (May 20, 2004)

Or you could just read the entire thread and notice that Jrss13 had already pointed out this design flaw!


----------



## AceMulder (Sep 28, 2006)

What I did was feed the straps through two of the outer slots of the Helment then cut the velcro so that you just attach the two strips of Velcro to each other under the helmet--then when you put the helmet on and strap it down--the pressure from your head pushing up on the velcro tightens it down really well.


----------



## nhbiker834 (Dec 2, 2009)

I just cut the faux leather at the stitching and then mounted it as shown in the Lupine video, using the velcro on top of itself to hold it in place. Seems nice and snug.


----------



## Corey52 (Jul 23, 2009)

Fightnuts method works great.
I had my MS on my Specialized helmet the same way, and it worked great.

The MS is now on the handlebar though, and the Airbike P7 is on the helmet with the mount that came with it.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

fightnut said:


> Just O-ring through vent. After pics were taken, I added a piece of folded up inner tube under the front part of the light to tilt it up more. Everything stays put, no wobbling. Nice easy set up.
> I just run the cord to the back and use a ziptie to hold it in place.


I used a 1" section of garden water hose. It was just solid enough to provide the curvature for the underside of the mount, yet flattened against the helmet. So it basically is a semi-circle side profile. It is rubberized, so it doesn't slip.


----------



## jaewannabe (Jun 4, 2009)

took some experimenting with the best way, but here is some pics how i did it.


----------



## MaR21 (Oct 22, 2009)

I did the same as well. I wrapped the straps to the side of the helmet that it's on. no criss-crossing for me.


----------



## Garson (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks, folks.

If I hadn't run across this thread I might not have known that the MS helmet mount from Geoman could be so securely mounted. I watched the Lupine video and then just spent a couple of minutes spreading the inner slot (as previously mentioned) with a tiny screwdriver, to the extent that I could just insert a corner of the strap and then it was easily pulled through and secured as in the video.

Btw, has anyone else found that the hook that you attach the rubber ring to on the side where the cord exits, is placed so tight against the cord that's it's damn near impossible to get the ring past the cord and onto the hook. I'm pretty sure that if it weren't for the phillips head screw underneath that allowed me to remove the base, there is no way I'd have been able to get the rubber ring on that end.

Thanks again for the insights.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Garson said:


> ...Btw, has anyone else found that the hook that you attach the rubber ring to on the side where the cord exits, is placed so tight against the cord that's it's damn near impossible to get the ring past the cord and onto the hook. I'm pretty sure that if it weren't for the phillips head screw underneath that allowed me to remove the base, there is no way I'd have been able to get the rubber ring on that end.
> 
> Thanks again for the insights.


Stretching the mounting o-ring while you install it thins it enough that it will easily pop on. There is no need to loosen the base screw (the way I did until I learned the correct way).


----------



## BRD29er (Jun 4, 2012)

*Battery Pack Location?*

I'm thinking of getting a MS light for cross country riding on technical trails. I've never had a light or ridden at night. I was planning on mounting it to my helmet, but I'm concerned about locating the battery pack. 
Is the cord long enough to put it in my hydro pack?
Is attaching it to the helmet cause the helmet to move around because of weight?


----------



## Garson (Aug 21, 2007)

BRD29er said:


> I'm thinking of getting a MS light ... I was planning on mounting it to my helmet, but I'm concerned about locating the battery pack.
> Is the cord long enough to put it in my hydro pack?
> Is attaching it to the helmet cause the helmet to move around because of weight?


If you had to rely upon the cords connecting the MS lights and batteries, you'd have to somehow mount the battery up around your shoulder. The helmet mount kits (e.g., from Action LED) come with an extension cord that allows you to carry the battery pretty much anywhere you choose - your hydration pack being the most obvious solution. You can also buy them separately.

The combined weight of the mount and the light on your head is not much, but it is noticeable. However, if it's properly mounted, and causes your helmet to move at all, I'd have to say your helmet is not fitting you properly in the first place. It'd not only be uncomfortable, but having your light moving around would suck.


----------

